# Poloniex



## CrunkLord420 (May 27, 2018)

*Poloniex General Thread*


Heads up that all unverified legacy accounts are now *REQUIRED* to KYC/AML and are locked from withdrawing *ANYTHING* until this is completed. You can continue to trade as normal, though.

Reminder that Binance is currently the best spot exchange (not margin trading) for pseudo-anonymous trading.


----------

